# Cocoa - Koora Filly - WARNING - Picture overload! Page 36



## Jade10 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have a buckskin miniature mare who is between 282-291 days pregnant, it will be her fourth foal. She wasnt supposed to be having another baby but my stallion (now a gelding) broke through the fence and took matters into his own hands.

Her first two foals that she had were to a black stallion and everything went absolutely perfectly. But her last foal was to a chestnut tobiano stallion and it was a little bit premy and was born in the middle of the day with no warnings and unfortunately didnt get out of the bag




i was devastated. So im quite a bit nervous (but also very excited) about this one.

Im now getting a bit worried because when i went out to today her belly appears very pointed and looks as if it has dropped and i think its too early. So i thought i would start a topic and you could all help me out and let me know what you think





At the moment she has no udder but with the last foal she didnt have one either.

(please excuse the halter i was in a bit of a hurry this afternoon) I can upload udder and hoohah photos to.

The first photo was taken 10 days ago




The following photos where taken today


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome





Looks like bubs has shifted but nothing to worry about, looks like bubs is still sitting well up and isn't thinking of leaving yet.

Each mare carries a bit differently but the point you are waiting for will be much more central. I think Diane/Castle Rock has some really good V pics, maybe she'll share.


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok good thankyou, thats a relief



I do have a picture of her 'V' last time about a week before she foaled but its on my work computer so i cant compare it until tomorrow. But i feel better now


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2012)

I love those pics of yours Diane!!

Hello Jade and welcome - you are in the right place to share your 'waiting time' with a friendly crowd of mare watchers. Glad to have you join us.





I think your pretty little girl looks a bit low/full in the tummy because she has had foals before when comprared with a maiden mare.

Keep the pictures coming for us - we love pictures including those of your other animals and family. Good luck with the foaling, I'm sure you will soon have a healthy little one to play with!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thankyou for sharing those pictures it makes me feel a whole lot better





The daddy was a birthday present from my brother who we thought was a gelding, he was three when we got him. And you couldnt get near him as he had just been left in a paddock with a bunch of other minis with no human interaction at all. He was pretty much wild. After a lot of handling and TLC he is now a little angel



Anyway one day when i woke up i looked out my window and he was chasing my mare around the paddock. When i went down to check him i realised he had two extra bits thats were not there originally haha

How do you attach an image when you reply, the only option i can see is a url?


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2012)

When you have the "reply to this topic" box look below and you will see two buttons. One says "post" the other says "more reply options."

Click on "more reply options" this will take you to a new page and will copy over anythign you have already written.

Below you will see "attache files" click on "browse" and then go through your computer folders until you find the image you want. click on "attach this file"

When it loads the image you'll see it as a small image, you can then click "add to post" to put it into the body of your post.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thankyou that helped a lot





This is Amigo (daddy to be), he absolutely loves his ball and throws it around and lays on it and carrys on its soo funny.


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

I keep meaning to get one of those to see what some of mine think of it!

So mum is a buckskin, Dad looks like a chetsnut tobiano, probably with something else in the mix to get that face marking so your colours are....

*14.58% -* *Buckskin Tobiano *

*14.58% - **Buckskin *

*14.58% - **Bay Tobiano *

*14.58% -* *Bay *

*8.33% - **Palomino Tobiano *

*8.33% -* *Palomino *

*8.33% -* *Chestnut Tobiano *

*8.33% -* *Chestnut *

*2.08% -* *Smoky Black Tobiano *

*2.08% -* *Smoky Black *

*2.08% -* *Black Tobiano *

*2.08% - **Black*

or if it makes more sense

50% chance dad will pass on his pinto gene

50% chance mum will pass on her dilute

60% (rounded up) chance of a bay based foal (bay or buckskin)

34% (rounded) chance of a red based foal (chestnut or pali)

8% (rounded) of a black based foal (black or smokey black)


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think that last foal was a smoky black tobiano, i have pictures of him if yous want to see him?

is it possible he could have roan as well? Because on his back spread throughout the chestnut are white hairs but there not on his face. If you look closely at the picture with the ball you can kind of see the hairs on his side.

My other minis dont like the ball theyre scared of it but he loved it right from the start

And Cocoas belly is look a lot more rounded again this morning


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi and Welcome





Sorry I'm a little late to the party, hey your from Australi! awesome! which part are you from? Bree is from Victoria I'm from NSW and Bellah32 is from Tazzy! glad to have another Aussie on board!!

your little girl is gorgeous!! I love the buckskins! and Daddy is sooo handsome! I bet your excited for this baby!

she is looking good to me, and I think is right on track with her due dates





have you got marestare? or a foaling alarm for her?

welcome to the nursery! Hope you'll stick around


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

I from NSW western syndeyish



Im very excited but also a bit nervous. Unfortunately i dont have marestare but tomorrow im going to set up my camera but i cannot put it online





Ive spoken to i think 'foal guard' i cant remember the name at the moment and am hiring an alarm from them, but i dont get that until later on as i didnt think i would need it for a while.


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

He won't be roan, he'd be a lot more faded if he was. The white hairs can appear on some tobianos, my Tinker has them in a few spots, and they can also be cause by sabino.

Would love to see his other foal, is he still a stallion or is he gelded now?


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hes gelded as i dont really need a stallion and hes not really stallion material, even though i still think hes just the cutest





It is the foal that died but the photo isnt bad?


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

Might be hard to tell colour from a foal that early, a lot of blacks have s silver sheen to them that vanishes with age to a true black. The mare would also have to be a dilute to pass on the cream gene for it to be a smokey black if that helps


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah thats why i was unsure of his colour as his hair wasnt very long. You cant see in this picture but the top of his tail going a little onto his bottom was a white marking but other than his feet that was the only bit of white.




If anyone feels uncomfortable i can remove the picture


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

Poor little darling, I'm ok with it. Do you know why he didn't make it? Was he very early? Just guessing as his coat is very short. I'd hazard a guess as black, maybe minimal tobiano.


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

He was born in the middle of the day and i wasnt ready for him as id been checking cocoa every morning and night for signs and she hadnt shown any, no udder at all even after he was born. When i got home that day i found him and he was still in the sac, Cocoa was devastated. So im definitely keeping an extra close eye on her this time


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd guess he was an early little thing, the lack of warning signs from Cocoa and the lack of hair. Not that it makes it any easier when you lose them and the mares reactions just cut you to the core





How comfortable is Cocoa with you handling her udder? If you start having a good feel now you should be able to detect changes you can't see, mostly temperature and hardness. Lift her tail and give her rump a massage so she realises not to clench up when you check like that. Try and photograph her daily from the side and back, remembering to take the photo level with her, and you can do the same with the udder so you can track visual changes.


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

I feel her udder every morning she's fine with it occassionaly she will kick out a little but she only does one and then she's fine. I just started with the udder photos yesterday and have been taking side and back photos once to twice a week but I shall increase


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

I reckon this is the best time to improve udder skills, they aren't as sensitive as when it's full! It's not urgetn to do daily photos at the moment but if it helps your peace of mind. You should see all the photos I took with my first mare


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha I already have quite a compilation of photos


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

Wait until they foal



I have more shots of Derby then any other foal!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got a new dog end of last year and the amount of photos I have of her, ill never be able to look at them all haha


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you for the picture of your little foal - from the look of it he was born too early so nothing you could have done even if you had been there. Sadly it was probably just one of those things and there is no reason for the same thing to happen again.

I agree with Bree, lots of pictures so any changes can be seen, but I would be taking them every 4 days or so at the moment - more likely to see the changes that way rather than daily ones - oh and dont forget to go down on your knees when taking the 'side on' pics so you get a picture straight on at her level, any pics taken with you standing will give a false image of her tummy line.


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

Mwhahaha, I'm one step ahead of you Diane!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thankyou to everyone for your support





Anyway i thought i would introduce a few of my other babies





This is Dakota (Cocoa seconds foal to a black stallion) hes a little brat and gets through every fence!

This is when he was born




This is him now




Next is Cooper (Cocoas first foal same dad as Dakota)

When he was born




Now (photo from last summer) hes so hard to take a picture of because he just always wants cuddles




(sorry for the picture overload



)


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 26, 2012)

NEVER apologise for pictures!! They are both lovely boys, thanks for showing them to us. So that is 3 colts? This time a filly??


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 26, 2012)

A filly would be nice, but I have a feeling its going to be another colt lol


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2012)

Slightly different look to each boy!

Sorry if you've said (my brain is filled with Picasso right now



) but what type are yours, pony or horse?


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 26, 2012)

They're ponies except for Amigo (daddy to be), they look very alike except Dakota has a light nose and under his belly. Well Picasso is adorable so understandable





This is a picture of their dad, he had the thickest longest mane ive ever seen (this picture doesnt do it justice)




A loud Tobiano would be wonderful!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2012)

Jade10 said:


> I from NSW western syndeyish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic



what part? I'm from the hawkesbury



Ebenezer to be exact!

yeah foal guard are great, we are hiring one of them for the foal due at my place





her previous foals are gorgeous! do you show them at all? how exciting to have another baby due!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh really i live in Windsor Downs, so we are quite close



no i dont show them i dont really have time and i dont really think they are quite show quality but i love them anyway


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2012)

Jade10 said:


> Oh really i live in Windsor Downs, so we are quite close
> 
> 
> 
> no i dont show them i dont really have time and i dont really think they are quite show quality but i love them anyway


haha thats awesome!!





fair enough, thats the main thing anyway



that they are loved! are you on Facebook?


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes i am, I hardly use it though i pretty much just use it for photos lol My names Jade Casey


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 27, 2012)

How do you change the heading/title?


----------



## Wings (Aug 27, 2012)

First post, click edit, click 'full edit' and you should be able to change the title


----------



## lexischase (Aug 27, 2012)

Cocoa is adorable! Cant wait for her foal to arrive


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2012)

how is she this morning Jade? any more progress?


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 27, 2012)

No more progress that i can see yet, i was going to take a picture but forgot the camera



haha shes just a lot more rounded, ill try take one tonight.

So ive been googling what could cause Amigos (daddy to be) blaze with the Tobiano, do you think he could have sabino? As he has a white spot under his chin and on his belly and also has the white hairs throughout the chestnut.

This picture shows the white hairs


----------



## phoebeq (Aug 27, 2012)

If I were to guess, I would say that looks a lot like sabino roaning on him




Beautiful boy!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah that's what made me think he was because when I searched sabino it mentioned the chin spot


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ive always wanted an appaloosa they are soo cute, but as i live with my parents im not allowed any more other than the baby


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like Sabino to me



my Girlis Sabino n she has the white face (though bigger then the normal Sabino as she has splash too



) the owning n the white chin spot  I love the chin spot hehe sooo cute!!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah i love his white chin spot especially in winter because he has the longest chin hairs haha

I re-did the foal colour thing and if Amigo is a chestnut tobiano/sabino then the foal will be either:

14.58% - Buckskin Tobiano

14.58% - Buckskin Sabino

14.58% - Bay Tobiano

14.58% - Bay Sabino

8.33% - Palomino Tobiano

8.33% - Palomino Sabino

8.33% - Chestnut Tobiano

8.33% - Chestnut Sabino

2.08% - Smoky Black Tobiano

2.08% - Smoky Black Sabino

2.08% - Black Tobiano

2.08% - Black Sabino


----------



## countrymini (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Jade, coming on in here late but congrats on expecting. I'm just going to follow on here, got my first due in Dec and need to learn as much as possible lol.


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats completely fine



Good luck with your foal when the time comes too


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2012)

hey you should get an awesome coloured foal out of this!! so exciting Jade!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 28, 2012)

As you can see there is nothing in the udder department but i thought i would take one anyway for a comparison pic. This is her today. She isnt very wide but she never carries wide (or maybe its just her big bum hides it haha



she is now at 287 - 296 days


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2012)

she is looking good, such a pretty mare


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 30, 2012)

I absolutely love your dp, he is just gorgeous


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

how is she this morning Jade?


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

haha display pic



or profile pic hehe.


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 30, 2012)

Not much of a change this morning however her bottom did feel a bit squishy but im probably just imagining that lol

She was super grumpy this morning but shes still moving around quite fast.

But heres some photos from this morning







An udder shot even though still nothing there


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

a real V happening there!! woohoo! but whats with these girls and their lack of udders!!!



goodness me!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 31, 2012)

From what i can remember she is a last second udder developer lol unfortunately. I do hope she holds off for atleast another 3 weeks (im a bit paranoid that she may have another premature foal)


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry cant remember when she's actually due, but looking at her udder I would say that she's around 3 weeks away from foaling, but if that 3 weeks brings her close to her due date, then she should be fine even if she foals in the next week. We had a 6 week early this year and a 6 and 5 week early last year - all fine.





Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 31, 2012)

Shes between 289 - 298 days but i would like her to thoroughly cook the baby this time


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

well lets hope she cooks that baby at the right amount of time for you





I know some mares foal early but that thats normal for that mare... and some mares foal late adn thats normal for them... these lovely girls just love to keep us guessing :/ lol


----------



## Wings (Aug 31, 2012)

Once your past the 300 mark you are 'usually' in a safe zone.. however I hope she does a good proper cook of it this time!


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 31, 2012)

Even though I can't wait to see the baby several more weeks would be great


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2012)

Jade10 said:


> Even though I can't wait to see the baby several more weeks would be great


its a hard time isn't it lol wanting the baby to come, but also wanting it to be fully cooked and healthy :/ lol the joys of breeding!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes it is lol her udder felt a tiny little bit fuller this morning but still nothing and felt the baby kick for the first time in a while. A very powerful kick poor mumma haha


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 3, 2012)

This was taken a few days ago but i though it was cute


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2012)

Aww bless her - she's such a pretty girl!


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2012)

gorgeous girl! can't wait to see her baby! when my foal arrives you should definitley come and visit!!!  seeing as your only 15/ 20 min away



would love to meet you!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 4, 2012)

That would be heaps fun! Cant wait to see your foal


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2012)

and I can't wait to see yours



hehehe


----------



## Wings (Sep 5, 2012)

Love the beachball stage


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 5, 2012)

Her udder has started filling




no noticeable difference when you look but it feels fuller lol

Today she is between 295 - 304 days


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 5, 2012)

haha shall do!! near the top of her tail was quite squishy this morning but i cant decide if its just because she chubby or not haha


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL!! We also have that problem with the 'chubby' ones!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 6, 2012)

So i think she did a little bit of shopping last night, but she must be a bit of a cheap skate





Udder yesterday and then today


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2012)

Well at least she didn't go and spend all the money on that credit card in one go!!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha i Know I should be thankful lol her belly has a very centered looking v this afternoon, getting closer to the big day haha

The little brown horse in the background is Dakota her second baby (almost 4 years old) who has escaped out of his paddock once again the little brat


----------



## Wings (Sep 7, 2012)

What day is she at? I can never remember numbers, lol!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 7, 2012)

She's between 296 and 305


----------



## Wings (Sep 7, 2012)

Certainly getting there, hope she doesn't progress too quickly though!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes I hope she doesn't either, I would be quick happy with a few more weeks


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting, if those last two pics of her were taken a day apart, there is a hugh difference in her tummy, more than I would have thought possible in 24 hours?? So is the second pic correct or is the camera playing games with us (as camera's can do!) Can we have another side on pic tomorrow please just to set the record straight.


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is her this morning i took a picture from both sides, even though her tummy is looking closer shes still very active and cranky. The only change in her udder is that it became firmer.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah that's better! It must have been the angle you were at that gave her tummy that V look so suddenly. As Diane says, the pics you have just posted look perfectly correct for her stage of pregnancy - baby settled and ready to move a bit more forward as the birth gets closer.

Thanks for the new pics - keep the coming but remember to get right down to her level to get the correct angle.


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah it must have been the angle, but I think also because she was standing on a hill.


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2012)

she is looking great



hopefully she keeps cooking that baby a little while longer yet


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 11, 2012)

So she is now between 300 and 309 days  Finally she is definitely past the 300 mark!!!

Heres some photos from this morning (She seems to have sucked that baby right back up there lol)





I didnt bother uploading udders photos as it hasnt visibly changed


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 11, 2012)

HOORAY for the 300!!





Hopefully she will just make steady progress for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 12, 2012)

She was looking a little more dropped yesterday and today but other than that no visible changes in udder, etc. Her udder feels slightly thicker and is warm.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 13, 2012)

Moving along nicely!


----------



## Wings (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds like her udder is 'thinking' ... or at least that's what I call it


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 13, 2012)

I think she went shopping last night but instead of spending in the udder department she refunded it haha


----------



## Wings (Sep 13, 2012)

lol! They do that so much at the start, really they don't start milk production until very late in the game, the swelling and heat we notice is the milk system kicking into gear and preparing to be useful. Then we get the fun premilk fluid that likes to treat us so badly XD Good times!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cocoa at 306 - 315 days this morning. Not showing any signs that she is going to go any time soon as she is still running around etc. Her udder was rock hard this morning.




(i think i got down too low to take this photo as i was little downhill from her, whoops)


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2012)

What do you mean by rock hard? Do you mean that the glands that you can often feel inside the udder are hard or that her whole udder is actually large/hard/warm/hot? Can you look just inside her vulva to see the inside colour? If it is changing to a deep red, then she is very close.

Just a bit concerned by what 'rock hard' means!


----------



## Wings (Sep 17, 2012)

Agree with Anna, everytime I've described an udder as rock hard I've announced a foal the next morning!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2012)

Funny how it happens that way isn't it! LOL!!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion, i just meant that its was denser/thicker/sucked up towards her tummy more, if that makes sense? Normally its kind of hanging down lol It wasnt warm or any bigger than previous days, if anything it was smaller. Her vuvla is still the same colour as i have been checking it morning and night. Im very sorry if i stressed you all out. Shes still eating and acting normal.


----------



## Wings (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes we do love to stress



We're very good at it now!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 17, 2012)

So this morning her udder has finally (visibly)increased in size, however if i try to get milk only the tiniest, tiniest, completely clear, non sticky drip comes out. Her vulva was still light pink and she wasnt elongated. Still acting normal and eating like theres no tomorrow haha. She is now at 307 - 316 days.

However in one of the udder pictures it almost looks like theres wax on one of her teats. I didnt see this when i was checking her so i tend to think its just a trick of the camera (shall have to double check when i get home).


----------



## Wings (Sep 17, 2012)

I think you might be seeing that crusty tip the mares get rather then true wax, I'd expect her udder to fill more before then



But you also won't get wax until the liquid changes.

Typically you still need to see it get easier to express, (example like my girl Beauty I now just have to squeeze and I easily get drops falling into my hand.) It needs to get stickier, not like honey but tacky when you press it between your fingers. You will see white flecks next as things start to kick off and then you get skim milk. After that you may get wax.

If you get wax run around like a lunatic shouting the word with a giddy smile on your face. Post it in large bold letters on every forum/fb you frequent and generally confirm to all who know you that you are mad.... or is that just what I do?



:rofl

When i reach tacky liquid I check more often. Dreamy went from a few days of tacky, to white flecks in the evening, to skim milk a few hours later and foaling a few hours after that.


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I didnt think it was wax but i thought i would mention it anyway to see what you Aunties thought



Better safe than sorry. Thinking back to her first two pregnancy's i dont remember seeing wax but that was a few years ago and i definitely didnt document her pregnancy quite as well as i have this time.


----------



## Wings (Sep 17, 2012)

Minis have to be the least reliable waxers of all time. Twinkles did for me the first time but not the second. Painted Lady did. The others, if they did it they did so very last minute!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 18, 2012)

Trouble with wax is that it comes very quickly and often breaks off as the mare moves or lays down, so even if a mare does actually form proper wax, many owners miss it! But if you are lucky and as observant as you obviously are you wont miss it - a 1/2 inch to an inch of a candle wax looking spike hanging down from your mare's teats is not something you can mistake LOL!!

So in a couple of weeks (my guess) when you suddenly catch sight of this strange looking 'growth' and we see WAX! WAX! WAX! posted on your thread, we shall be glued to our screens waiting for news of the happy event!!


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 18, 2012)

Haha it will definitely be the first thing i do and than take a billion and 1 photos for you all



So there was no changes this morning, udder was exactly the same and she is still a cranky poo haha


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 20, 2012)

Udder has grown quite a bit tonight still not huge though, still can't get any liquid


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 24, 2012)

I havnt uploaded photos for a while so here are a few from this morning. (udder picture isnt the best sorry lol)


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking good - nice steady progress, just what we like to see.


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 24, 2012)

yes agreed





So anyway so ive been doing some thinking haha and looking at the gap between the birth of her two previous foals, and if i go off how far they were apart then she might not have the foal till the 16th of october.

Because Cooper(her first foal) was born the 17th of October and Dakota(her second foal) was born on the 7th of October. And im pretty sure she would have been bred on her foal heat(i was a bit young so dont really remember).

So if i then go off when she had the third foal(the one that died) which was the 26th of October (the stallion got through the fence and bred her on her first heat as well) then she might possible have it the 16th of October.

Sorry if this is confusing haha


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking at her development your guess certainly seems to be likely


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll guess too - she'll have it as soon as she is ready!!


----------



## lexischase (Oct 4, 2012)

Any updates and photos on Cocoa?!


----------



## kay56649 (Oct 4, 2012)

She for sure has the v look!! Good luck and I hope everything goes ok!! look at

crayonboxminiatures.com

they have a great foaling site on the development of foals!!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 4, 2012)

She still hasnt changed very much, Absolutely no milk and udder is the same size.

Heres some photos from the other day. Cocoa at 322-331 days









Wide-Skinny-Wide (She just cannot make up her mind haha)




ps sorry about the briefness but i had just finished writing a detailed update and internet stuffed up and then i had to start again



lol


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 5, 2012)

She looks great! Still got to develop that tummy a bit - drop and move forward to form the awaited V shape, but everything is progressing nicely in the right direction.


----------



## countrymini (Oct 5, 2012)

Exciting, not too far away now. What's your predictions for bubs colour?


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 5, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> She looks great! Still got to develop that tummy a bit - drop and move forward to form the awaited V shape, but everything is progressing nicely in the right direction.


Its just taking forever



haha but im happy to wait as long as the foal is healthy
 






countrymini said:


> Exciting, not too far away now. What's your predictions for bubs colour?


Well ive recently changed my mind on what colour Cocoa is because i have been doing some research lol I think she is a dunskin (buckskin dun)

So if i have their colours/patterns correct then the foal could be:

*Offspring Color Probability*

Dunskin Sabino - 7.29%

Dunskin Tobiano - 7.29%

Bay Dun Tobiano - 7.29%

Bay Dun Sabino - 7.29%

Bay Sabino - 7.29%

Bay Tobiano - 7.29%

Buckskin Sabino - 7.29%

Buckskin Tobiano - 7.29%

Chestnut Sabino - 4.17%

Chestnut Tobiano - 4.17%

Dunalino Tobiano - 4.17%

Dunalino Sabino - 4.17%

Palomino Sabino - 4.17%

Palomino Tobiano - 4.17%

Red Dun Sabino - 4.17%

Red Dun Tobiano - 4.17%

Smoky Grullo Tobiano - 1.04%

Smoky Grulla Sabino - 1.04%

Grulla Sabino - 1.04%

Grulla Tobiano - 1.04%

Black Tobiano - 1.04%

Black Sabino - 1.04%

Smoky Black Tobiano - 1.04%

Smoky Black Sabino - 1.04%

So many different options lol



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Isn't it funny how their shape continues to change as the little one does flips and flops? So much fun!!!
> 
> She's indeed looking great! Can't wait to see that little "present" she's working on for you!!


Same here im so excited



haha i know, shes was a bit of a wide load this morning again!


----------



## Wings (Oct 6, 2012)

One of mine is still doing the lopsided act even though her belly is sinking, I reckon the foal keeps leaning!





What makes you think she's a dun? Does she have a dun parent?


----------



## lexischase (Oct 6, 2012)

Her tummy size so reminds me of my mare Summer and your girl is almost due! You must be getting soooo excited


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know about her parents that's why I can't be sure. But she has a very definite clean straight dorsal strip which goes all the way into her tail, and I think she's got the striped ears but a bit hard to tell at the moment because of all the fuzz. I think she also has a face mask and possibly cob webbing


----------



## Wings (Oct 7, 2012)

The stripe doesn't always mean anything on it's own, my splash mare Fantasy has one and the is ZERO dun in her. Dorsal stripes can also be caused by countershading which is what is going on in my girl's case.





Additionally Cocoa clearly has the sooty modification playing on her buckskin coat which is causing a lot of shading over her face and body, hard to distinguish from some of the dun shading.

This is where known parentage is handy as most colours (dun, roan, grey, LWO, cream, silver) can only exist when a parent directly passes it on. In Cocoa's case I'd be really hesitant in calling her dun without testing first or at least some very concrete signs.


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 7, 2012)

I never thought she was a dun before, but i didnt really know the differences between buckskin and dun either. But the other day i came across a picture from the summer just past and the stripe on her back was very distinct so i did some research (i googled lol) and i found this website http://grullablue.co...or_markings.htm

Which said about the eartips, dorsal running into the tail, etc are dun markings

Anyway this is the picture that made me think she might be a dun




This picture showed (what i think are) her the ear stripes (faintly)




I tried to take a picture of the stripe how it goes all the way into her tail but the cameras bad quality so it didnt photograph well.




Well anyway let me know what you all think



Either way it doesnt bother me if shes not a dun

How do you tell the difference between countershading and dorsal?


----------



## Wings (Oct 7, 2012)

I've found there's not much difference in the dorsal, here's one of Fantasy where you can see how crisp it is on her.




This is where pedigree is helpful, I know there is no dun behind her so it's just countershading. But due to how many non duns have dorsal stripes I never trust it on it's own as a dun mark.

Now she COULD be dun, but with sooty playing on her and no known pedigree it's very hard to be certain one way or the other.


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wings said:


> I've found there's not much difference in the dorsal, here's one of Fantasy where you can see how crisp it is on her.
> 
> View attachment 11863
> 
> ...


Wow Fantasys is quite crisp/clean looking, I wish i knew Cocoas pedigree would be a whole lot easier. Anyway it doesnt matter if she is or isnt as shes just a cherished pet lol


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Heres Cocoas first two foals Dakota (the one with the light nose) and Cooper (the one with the big head haha very easy to cuddle)





Such brotherly love haha


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, two very handsome boys!! So this time it will be a filly!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 9, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh, two very handsome boys!! So this time it will be a filly!


Even the little one that didnt make it was a boy, so yes definitely time for a filly



Even though i do like the boys better there so much sweeter


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 9, 2012)

Are they all by the same stallion? If so, then he may be one who throws mainly boys - have you tried the ring test to see what it says, just for a bit of fun?


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 9, 2012)

The first two were by the same stallion he was black. The third and this one are from the one in my avatar (now a gelding lol)

no, whats the ring test?


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 9, 2012)

Just for fun you understand - but suprising how accurate it often turns out to be.





Get a lightweight piece of string or cotton thread, about 12" long or thereabouts. Tie a ring (wedding) or even a metal nail to one end and hold/suspend the thread over your mare's back, central to her spine above or just in front of her hips. If outside in the field it must be a perfectly 'still' day, no wind, and make sure the hand/arm holding the thread doesn't 'shake'! If mare is expecting a filly the string/ring will begin to move in a circle, if it is a colt then the movement will be to and fro along the mare's spine. No movement means no foal - not a possibility with Cocoa!! Be patient as it can take a little while for the ring to move, but a lot of us have had fun and success when trying this.


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 9, 2012)

Stallions just have such character




and amigo was such a good boy, but he's a lot better without them since he wouldn't be used for breeding.

I will have to do the string test when I get home, how exciting


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 14, 2012)

I havnt posted in a little bit, but thats because i keep forgetting to do the string test lol and i still havent done it. im hopeless

But i got new pictures today, her 'milk' is starting to get cloudy



but she is still quite round.

Cocoa at 334 - 343 days.


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2012)

If her milk is getting cloudy not long now





Milk is probably one of the most reliable signs! Jilla suprised me with her last foal because she carried lopsided right up until the last moment! Rotten mares


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 14, 2012)

Wings said:


> If her milk is getting cloudy not long now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely surprise though





Im hoping tomorrows the day because i guessed tomorrow



but i dont think she will


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2012)

Certainly the best kind of suprise!

I'm just glad I cut my weekend short, otherwise I wouldn't have been back home until late Sunday and would only have found out after Dad fed them and called... can just imagine how I would react to that news



:rofl

I just adore this picture



:wub




edit to move the other pics over to my thread, LOL!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 14, 2012)

Wings said:


> Certainly the best kind of suprise!
> 
> I'm just glad I cut my weekend short, otherwise I wouldn't have been back home until late Sunday and would only have found out after Dad fed them and called... can just imagine how I would react to that news
> 
> ...


aww that picture is just tooo cute!!! haha lucky you did then





wow just look at her legs, they look almost as long as her mums already!! now your making me impatient with all these gorgeous babies


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2012)

I just realised I put all my pics in your thread instead of just the one I was going to tease you with, SORRY!!!!





Although maybe it will encourage Cocoa to hurry up



:whistling


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha thats alright, i quite enjoyed them





ill have to go show her, she will be very jealous she loves babies!


----------



## Wings (Oct 15, 2012)

Might give her some ideas on the paint job as well


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 17, 2012)

yes hopefully





Well i think we are getting very close





Her nipples are starting to fill and her behind is quite relaxed!

Pictures from this morning 337 - 346 days





Oh so round lol


----------



## Wings (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking good! Not much longer to go now



I reckon she's racing Fantasy and currently in the lead... Fantasy is due next weekend!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 17, 2012)

how many days is fantasy? haha oh the race is on



i hope i win otherwise you will have 5 foals and i will have 0


----------



## countrymini (Oct 17, 2012)

little fat mumma! can't wait to see baby!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 17, 2012)

countrymini said:


> little fat mumma! can't wait to see baby!


Me either, im so excited


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 18, 2012)

Nearly there!!


----------



## lexischase (Oct 18, 2012)

So exciting!! Cant wait for the foal to arrive


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Still no baby



but she is still progressing. Udder was bigger still no real 'milk' though


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 19, 2012)

She has a 'V'



I shall have to take more photos


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## countrymini (Oct 19, 2012)

woohoo!!! so exciting!! (bit jealous lol)


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 19, 2012)

No need to be jealous.........yet haha


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 19, 2012)

24 hour watch from now on!! Most exciting - not long now before we will be getting an announcement!!

Good luck!


----------



## countrymini (Oct 19, 2012)

WAKEY WAKEY! anything happening?


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 19, 2012)

No not yet, I kept checking on her last night. But she just does not want to give that baby up yet lol


----------



## Wings (Oct 21, 2012)

Jade10 said:


> how many days is fantasy? haha oh the race is on
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i win otherwise you will have 5 foals and i will have 0


She's still on day 310 so you're ahead of us! But I know from experience that once she turns that last corner she'll go fast



My money is on Cocoa though


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 21, 2012)

Still no baby



but her belly appears to have dropped more.

Edit: Today she is 341 - 350 days (to say the right amount of days haha)


----------



## phoebeq (Oct 21, 2012)

241-250?? Isn't that kinda early? I'm just curious...still learning about miniature mares and their sneaky tricks, lol.


----------



## phoebeq (Oct 21, 2012)

Nvmd...must have been a typo, lol. I looked back at some other posts and saw she was in the 300s


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 21, 2012)

phoebeq said:


> Nvmd...must have been a typo, lol. I looked back at some other posts and saw she was in the 300s


Haha whoops, 341 - 350



sorry for the scare lol yes definitely a typo


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just a quick question, Cocoa is now due to be wormed, should i worm her now or after the foal is born?


----------



## countrymini (Oct 21, 2012)

looking very close lol


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW!! She is certainly VERY close! Worm her with an Ivermectin wormer within 12 hours of her foaling to answer your question.


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thankyou I shall do that




I just went out and checked her, udder is still the same and so is belly, but her hooha seems to have gotten tighter



but she might be tricken lol


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh they are very good at 'tricking' us! LOL!!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well it just rained a little bit not too wet though, and her hooha has loosened back up and is a darker pink/reddish. So will be keeping a close eye on her tonight


----------



## countrymini (Oct 22, 2012)

goodluck!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Arghhh I think she's trying to torture me, still no baby. I suppose she'll have it when she's ready though.


----------



## countrymini (Oct 22, 2012)

hang in there!


----------



## lexischase (Oct 22, 2012)

She looks ready!!! Hoping for a safe and easy delivery, SOON!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 22, 2012)

countrymini said:


> hang in there!


HA HA very funny







lexischase said:


> She looks ready!!! Hoping for a safe and easy delivery, SOON!


Yes she does but shes crossing her legs to stop anything from coming out haha hopefully soon


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2012)

She's just waiting for you to turn your back LOL!! Your best bet is to sit watching her very closely for a couple of hours and then get up with a large sigh and say "well you are obviously not going to foal, so I'm off for something to eat". Then leave noisily, but once out of sight, creep back and watch again without her knowing/seeing. Bet you something will be happening within minutes - it's worked for couple of mine and it is very satisfying to realise that we can be 'sneaky' too!!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Haha i shall have to try that



she was laying out flat this morning but my dad went out and then she got up. But i have her on camera cant get it on the internet though



so i can sneakly watch her haha


----------



## Wings (Oct 22, 2012)

That udder is looking good



I reckon you are 'there' you're just waiting on her to pick her moment and do that last little shift!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wings said:


> That udder is looking good
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you are 'there' you're just waiting on her to pick her moment and do that last little shift!


I know i just hope i dont miss it, im so excited lol


----------



## cassie (Oct 22, 2012)

wow she is looking soo ready! can't wait to see what she has! very exciting!

good luck with foaling!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 22, 2012)

cassie said:


> wow she is looking soo ready! can't wait to see what she has! very exciting!
> 
> good luck with foaling!


Thankyou



me either!!!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 23, 2012)

She was laying down and rolling throughout the night, but still no foal


----------



## lexischase (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure where you live but it's night time for me, so maybe tonight??!!?!?!?


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 23, 2012)

lexischase said:


> Not sure where you live but it's night time for me, so maybe tonight??!!?!?!?


I live in Australia so its now 9:30 in the morning, but im hoping she has it tonight (my tonight) lol


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 24, 2012)

So still no foal



but on the plus side her "milk" is now cloudy, thicker and stickier





She is now 344 - 353 days

sorry about the terrible angle


----------



## Wings (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't take your eyes off her now! The cloudy look happens when you get fleck of actual milk appearing in the liquid and that udder looks ready to burst!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 24, 2012)

it definitely felt ready to burst last night lol


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually that picture is at a great angle, especially for those wanting to see what we are talking about in the late stages of pregnancy - it shows how dropped her tummy is. All the weight is now underneath and has left her with a flat area at the top of her flanks just under her hip!

Plus you can see how her teats have now filled - I'm sure that if you are not out there, as I type, helping to deliver a new baby into the world, you will be doing it very very shortly!!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

I now have a beautiful loud palomino tobiano I think filly


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 25, 2012)

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Hope all went well - looking forward to pictures as soon as you can.............please!!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Wings (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!

BUT you've got more then tobi going on there with that splashy face



you struck the colour godmine!

You got any name ideas yet?


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought it might be splash, she seems to have light blue eyes, but ill need to have a closer look. She's sooo friendly and cuddly but mummas a bit protective at the moment. I'm still thinking, no idea


----------



## lexischase (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!!!! To you and cocoa



can't wait to see photos!!!!!!!


----------



## lexischase (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh wait after I posted I saw the photos LOL it's early for me... She's lovely!!!!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

Aww thanks, the photos don't do her justice ill have to take better ones for you all



she's quite tall already, bigger than my other babies were


----------



## lexischase (Oct 25, 2012)

She does look very leggy in the photos! Cocoa wasn't even that large in her last set of photos before babes arrived. So happy for you!!!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just realised I forgot to tell you all about the birth, I actually missed it as I was work so I think I'm quite lucky that everything went smoothly.

So anyway I got home from work and went straight to see here, all I could see was cocoa standing neighing at me, and I thought gosh she looks skinny but I couldn't see a foal so I thought possibly her belly had dropped massively hahaha and then I turned around and on my right was the foal. She was outside the fence so poor mumma was stressing, the foal was having a snooze standing up though. So I quickly put her back with cocoa, she tried to suckle from me a bit first but when point in the right dorection she found the milk bar with ease and hasn't given her mum a break since. She has done a poo as welll, so all seems good at the moment.

She tries to come over for a cuddle but mum tries to push her away. Cocoa was prancing and neighing, I think she is quite proud of herself!!

I could not be happier


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

Aww thanks, I think the photos made cocoa look skinnier lol


----------



## JAX (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Congrats



She is lovely and I'm so happy that all went smoothly


----------



## phoebeq (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats on the beautiful palomino filly! I am so very jealous...


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2012)

a huge congrats shes lovely



:yes



:yes


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thankyou all



Shes soo very lovely but gosh shes tall her legs are as long as her mums already.


----------



## countrymini (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! She is gorgeous! I didn't bother checking your status updates yesterday and it seems to have paid off lol. Have fun with the little creature!


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats.....that is a *pretty* baby girl.


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

Heres some more photos





I think she might keep one of her blue eyes







she also has a small palomino star on top of her blaze right in the center of her head (you cant see it in the photos)


----------



## lexischase (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in love!!!! The second photo is gorgeous of her and Cocoa! Any name ideas??


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

lexischase said:


> I'm in love!!!! The second photo is gorgeous of her and Cocoa! Any name ideas??


Same here, im completely smitten




No im terrible with names and havnt found anything that suits her yet, I want a really pretty unique name lol all suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## chandab (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Wings (Oct 25, 2012)

My guess based on that blaze would be sabino, the sire is your avatar right? Does he have any pink/white on his lower lip? Sabino often has a bit missing out of the blaze as well. But all that said I don't think it's ever been linked to blue eyes? Have either parents been tested for frame?

At least we 100% know that she's cute!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

Wings said:


> My guess based on that blaze would be sabino, the sire is your avatar right? Does he have any pink/white on his lower lip? Sabino often has a bit missing out of the blaze as well. But all that said I don't think it's ever been linked to blue eyes? Have either parents been tested for frame?
> 
> At least we 100% know that she's cute!


Neither parent is colour tested, so your guess is as good as mine



i am 99.9% sure that the dad (yes my avatar



) is sabino as he has the white bottom lip, a white chin spot, and lot of sabino roaning


----------



## Wings (Oct 25, 2012)

Then my guess right now would be tobiano/sabino. I might have to ask around about the blue eye though!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

But would the dad be able to pass both on to the foal? i dont know much about the patterns im trying to learn lol


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL girl!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Just lovely markings -- and such a good job Cocoa!
> 
> Can't wait for even MORE pictures!
> 
> Yes, dad could pass on the tobiano and sabino. And the blue eyes sound perfect. Are they both blue, or only one? PICTURES please. She is just stunning looking with beautiful patterning! You DID hit the jackpot!


Cocoas being a little protective at the moment but im pretty sure one is bright blue and the other is a darker blue so she will probably only keep one blue eye. i definitely wasnt expecting to see such a light coloured filly when i look at her other foals lol she certainly stands out, but in a good way


----------



## jessj (Oct 25, 2012)

Awww. She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

jessj said:


> Awww. She is BEAUTIFUL!


Aww Thankyou


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh how lucky are you? She's amazing, such a pretty girl (and big!!). I love her face markings, so perfectly even.





Well done Cocoa, what a clever girl.


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes she is, her bodys quite short but she got legs for miles haha she's perfect


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 26, 2012)

So ive decided that i want her name to start with either a k or a z, but the only name i have come up with is Koora. What do yous think? Anyone with any suggestions


----------



## lexischase (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok doubt you'll like any of my suggestions but thought I would share a few





For the Z's:

Zola, Zara, Zena, Zoe.

K names:

Kallie, Kylee, Karmin, Kaylyn.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 26, 2012)

She is so cute. Zippy


----------



## countrymini (Oct 26, 2012)

such a cutie needs a cute name. My taste might be too weird but here are some more options:

Kasmir

Kei

Kalahari

Zora

Zepher


----------



## Wings (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm only good at show names


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well so far my favourites are koora, zola and kalahari



I like the weird ones haha

Wings - But your ones have good names I like kalari


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 27, 2012)

I like Koora - its unusual and it seems to suit her somehow (from her pictures).


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok anna you've convinced me, koora it is hehe





I still can't belive how tall she is, could it be because she was pregnant for longer than her previous foals?


----------



## Wings (Oct 28, 2012)

I like Koora too






Size has nothing to do with gestation, was it a different stallion this time? If not you can get a wide range of sizes even with the same pairing, all comes down to which genes got passed along.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2012)

Hooray for Koora!!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 28, 2012)

Same stallion as the foal that died so nothing to compare to, koora tearing around today kicking up her heels it was soo cute


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 28, 2012)

Heres some new pictures of Koora taken yesterday. Its a bit hard to get photos still as Cocoa is being very protective. So im just taking it easy with Cocoa and now finally she willl let me near her again, so hopefully soon i can get some good photos





She still has her one blue eye which she will keep its so bright. If you look at the first photo she has very tippy ears, i cant think of another way to describe them. They are so cute


----------



## countrymini (Oct 28, 2012)

cutie


----------



## cassie (Oct 28, 2012)

awwww she is delightful!! what a gorgeous baby girl!!!  LOVE the name! Koora suits her perfectly!

except I think Cocoa should have waited at least one more day so I could have had a baby born on my birthday! lol.

maybe I might have to come around and take a sneak peek at her at some stage



heehee, she definitley looks like a snuggly one,

just sit in the paddock and spend heaps of time with her and mum,

the newest foal at my house his mum was very protective at first but now she says "please take him away for a few minutes I need a break! lol" poor thing!

good luck with everything!! she is just perfect!


----------



## chandab (Oct 28, 2012)

very cute. Loving the pics. We have snow now, its cold and the horses are starting to look like yaks; so its very nice to see your summery pics.


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 28, 2012)

cassie said:


> awwww she is delightful!! what a gorgeous baby girl!!!  LOVE the name! Koora suits her perfectly!
> 
> except I think Cocoa should have waited at least one more day so I could have had a baby born on my birthday! lol.
> 
> ...


Thankyou, oh really Happy Birthday for a few days ago lol



Thats pretty much all ive been doing sitting in the paddock lol but this morning she had improved and i could approach her.



I've decided to pretty much ignore the foal until Cocoa feels comfortable with me near Koora, or unless Cocoa doesnt mind. Yes you will



Hows little Hudson going? have you still got him?



chandab said:


> very cute. Loving the pics.	We have snow now, its cold and the horses are starting to look like yaks; so its very nice to see your summery pics.


Haha two of mine still look like yaks and ive been getting handfuls of hair off them daily lol


----------



## cassie (Oct 29, 2012)

haha thanks





thats awesome! good work!!

Hudson is THE biggest brat you have ever seen!!!!! lol



do you ever go to Sydney Equestrian Supplies/ Robanks?

I'm just up the road from there and Hudson and Classic are in the front paddock so you should be able to see them as you go past





they will probably go back either this weekend or next...


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha nah i order online and get it delivered because its free hehe oh that sucks that he has to go back


----------



## cassie (Oct 30, 2012)

Jade10 said:


> Haha nah i order online and get it delivered because its free hehe oh that sucks that he has to go back


hahaha fair enough then....





yeah in a way its kinda good, but very sad, he is so cute and I love having him around



but gosh he is naughty! and doesn't respond to me



don't know why, I think he thinks I am his play thing... ouch LOL


----------



## Wings (Oct 30, 2012)

You sound like someone talking about my Loki



It's funny how that goes isn't it! I adore Loki, I find him super smart and he really keeps me on my toes... but anyone else who has been in the paddock with him often call him a complete turd.

I think some foals just click with some people better then others, it's not a comment on the handler but probably a bit like how we prefer certain people over others I guess? I dunno, all up I've only had hands on time with 8 foals so far so someone with a lot more experience might debunk me


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 30, 2012)

And that sounds like my foals daddy Amigo haha

Anyway because i like to share photos heres another


----------



## countrymini (Oct 30, 2012)

How did you manage to get a palomino?! She is so so cute!


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well daddy passed on the chestnut (base colour) and then since Cocoa is a buckskin (Hard to tell from pictures at the moment as she is so dark when she first loses her winter coat) and she has a cream gene which she also passed on. Sorry im not very good at explaining lol

Heres a pic of Cocoa at the end of summer


----------



## countrymini (Oct 30, 2012)

oh yeah, forgot about the dilute gene lol.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 31, 2012)

Aww look at that cute little face - such a pretty girl. And Bree, I do so agree with you - it doesn't matter how much you like the look of a horse, there will always be some that you 'click' with more easily than the others.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 1, 2012)

Cocoa has now calmed down so I can catch her



and little koora likes to sit on me haha she definitely does not know the meaning of personal space hahaha but I'm glad


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 1, 2012)

Well done to you for giving Cocoa the time to relax with her baby - now, as you are already realising, the FUN will begin!!


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 1, 2012)

I do too, especially when she gives kisses


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2012)

Ooooo foaly kisses are just the best!!


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you reckon she will keep her blue eye? around her eyes used to be pink but now has gone black like eye liner, shes such a sweety!!






It rained last night and the only two dirty horses are Koora and Amigo lol

Like father like daughter


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like a permanent blue, if you intend to use either dam or sire for breeding in the future I'd suggest testing for frame if only to rule it out. You could also test her for slpahs and sabino1 if you are curious


----------



## countrymini (Nov 2, 2012)

little grotts lol they're just lucky they're so cute!


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't plan on breeding and amigo has been gelded, I am tempted to check anyway though so maybe I will one day


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 8, 2012)

So i measured her the other day (not very accurately lol) and going off the height chart it says she will be about 44" tall haha






Shes a cheeky little thing and loves butt scratches haha

(edited)


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 8, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How old is she and how tall???? I just can't believe that!


Haha sorry bit of a typo lol i think 44"

She is two weeks old today, and i very roughly measured her (as she wont stay still very long) I might have to triple check lol but i got 28.5"

My horses are biggish miniatures though, as Cocoa is about 38" and Amigo is 36"


----------



## countrymini (Nov 9, 2012)

just cuteness


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 9, 2012)

Ooooo love the pictures - thanks for the update, she's really so very cute, pretty too.





I think your measuring might be a bit out - unless her parents have mostly over 40" relations, I dont think she will grow to anywhere near 44". Having said that, and looking at her at 2 weeks standing alongside her mum, she certainly is a big girl!

Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 10, 2012)

I roughly got 9.5", how do you calculate the height using the canon bone?

Maybe she will be an exception to the rule and hardly grow at all haha


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2012)

Not to say that they certainly can't grow taller, but my colts this year are all out of 38" mares (probably a smidge taller now, but they were all 38" at time of permanent measuring) by a 35.75" stallion; Junior measured 22-23" tall at birth (June 17) and Monte measured almost 24" (June 23), didn't get a birth measurement on Manny (july 12), but he was smaller than the other two and still is. One September 28, I weighed and measured all three boys (you can do the math on their age): Junior was 29.5" tall (about 110#), Monte was 29.5" tall (about 105#) and Manny was 27" tall (about 75#).

And, some grow fast early and taper off, other grow slowly over time.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I do think she has grown a bit, but she was bigger than cocoas previous foals at birth. And since I have no idea of how big amigos(kooras dad) parents are. I guess we wil just have to wait and see.



haha

I saw pictures of your foals, they are soo cute



and manny was sooo tiny


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't get to worm cocoa straight after the birth because I couldn't catch her for nearly a week. So I was just wondering can I worm koora now at 2 and a bit weeks old? And what with? Because I really want to worm cocoa and the rest of them?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 13, 2012)

Foals should be wormed once they are a month old, then once a month until they are 6 months - we then do them every other month until they are a year when they then join the regular worming programme of our other horses. Use a mild wormer on a foal - you are aiming for the normal round worms that all youngsters seem to carry. Read the information inside the worming packets - this will tell you whether the wormer is safe for foals/lactating mares/breeding stock. Some wormers say not to use until the foal is 5 or 6 weeks old. Remember to avoid the use of Quest (Equest) with mini horses and I would avoid Zimectin Gold for any of your horses as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes that helps heaps thanks Anna, one more question lol So if i worm all the others and i dont worm Koora. If Koora has worms, will it have been a waste to worm the others? or worm the others anyway?


----------



## Wings (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivermectin based wormers are the best for foals





I do use Equest on mine, IMHO nothing beats it as a wormer. You just have to be careful with it, don't double dose and you should be fine. But it is a personal choice, if you don't use Equest in your worming program I think Panacur can be just as effective if you use the 5 day treatment?


----------



## lexischase (Nov 13, 2012)

I have missed all these lovely photos! I am completely in love with "little" Koora! She is just lovely



:wub

How about some new pics?!


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thankyou for all the advice on worming, i wont worm koora yet because i realised she will actually be a month old in a week and a half anyway, so she can wait till then



Ill have to look into getting some wormers for foals though.

So your in luck because i actually took photos yesterday afternoon and this morning



Koora is covered in mud because it rained but she was having run running around like a lunatic!!








Heres some photos of the rest of them





Dakota




Cooper (aka Blondie haha) very hard to take pictures because he loves snuggles




Amigo


----------



## Wings (Nov 13, 2012)

Look at her go





Love it when they reach the hoon stage!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh she really is a beautiful little girl!! I just love foal playtime antics too.





Your other guys are all looking great- thanks for all the updated pictures.


----------



## chandab (Nov 14, 2012)

Mud and all, she's adorable.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! She is such a character and loves showing off


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry guys but i took some more photos and just couldnt help sharing


----------



## countrymini (Nov 18, 2012)

nawww


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh yes - LOTS of pictures - REGULARLY!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 18, 2012)

Love that shot of Cocoa


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wings said:


> Love that shot of Cocoa


Same here



its a lot better than all the fat belly shots ive been showing of her haha and her dapples are coming back!!



(even though you probably cant see them in that photo)


----------



## cassie (Nov 19, 2012)

naw look at Koora! so pretty! and getting so grown up!

thanks for the new piccies! they are all looking fantastic!


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Cassie





I found this picture in my collection and realised that they were running in sync (almost lol)


----------



## countrymini (Nov 21, 2012)

Too cute. I see Koora is still a muddy tom boy


----------



## lexischase (Nov 23, 2012)

Look at those legs! Such a beautiful girl


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 23, 2012)

I love those 'in step' pictures - when you can get them!


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 2, 2012)

New Pictures!!!

First off Koora having fun







Playing with one of my dogs (dont worry they love each other)




Cocoa was in a fine mood, unfortunately i missed most of the bucking, rearing etc lol




Amigo sticking his tongue out at you all!! (he is getting his feet done in a few days)




If you look closely you will see that Cocoa is racing a bird



(terrible picture of her though lol)




and lastly Koora meeting her half brother cooper (as he is very calm and has been around foals before) She got a bit confused though and thought he had a milk bar haha i had to shoo her away because she kept trying. Poor cooper kept squealing and trying to get away haha


----------



## Wings (Dec 2, 2012)

She's adorable!



Looks like such a character!

She's still quite big compared to her mum, you almost have to wonder how she fit


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wings said:


> She's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, i keep wondering that myself. I think i was very lucky that Cocoa was not a maiden. She is definitely going to tower over the others lol She has the biggest character, i think she gets it from daddy as he is very similar and an in your face kind of horse lol


----------



## countrymini (Dec 2, 2012)

Funny little things. And poor Cooper! haha


----------



## lexischase (Dec 2, 2012)

She really is soooo big! Her face is so pretty, and that eye liner is so striking! What a gorgeous girl


----------



## cassie (Dec 3, 2012)

aww she is turning into such a pretty young lady! love her precious head! just gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh thanks for the pictures, she and her Momma are looking great! Love that pic of her and Cooper - so funny. LOL!!


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 6, 2012)

So we have a little escape artist on our hands! I got up this morning and Koora was out of her paddock, so i put her back. Then when i came back 10 minutes later she had escaped into the other paddock with her dad and brothers. Since they were running round like lunatics i decided the least stressful option would be to let Cocoa join them. They seem to have settled down now and are getting along very well. Koora has learnt that when the others are annoying all she has to do is stand near her mum because her mum will bash them lol Koora quite likes her daddy and it is very obvious where all her attitude comes from lol


----------



## countrymini (Dec 6, 2012)

lol how cute! I didn't think horses were supposed to be like that till I got Bindi. If there's no electric fence she will push through it (and this is three wires running accros ways). I'm sure she's related to a goat somewhere along the line.


----------



## Wings (Dec 9, 2012)

Get on that one quickly, Thor and Loki started wandering so we had to rig up a new wire... we never did with Derby and now NOTHING contains him




:frusty


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 9, 2012)

i put up an extra strand of electric tape and she seems to have stopped escaping, phew. Unlike her older brother Dakota, who escapes all the time


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 10, 2012)

So cute ♥


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 16, 2012)

First up the minis running around having a ball. Ive put Koora and Cocoa out with them and Koora is a lot happier. She loves running around with her dad













He still thinks hes a stud haha




As you can see she is very independent and chooses to stand with her brothers and dad




Amigo laughing at you all!!




And our three VERY muddy dogs wanted to say hello





First up is Cleo (blue merle border collie) then theres Sasha (border collie) and lastly Jackie (Jack Russell)


----------



## countrymini (Dec 16, 2012)

Amigo is such a character!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 17, 2012)

Great pictures of them all - thanks for the update!

Muddy dogs LOL!! We are floundering around in the mud here at the moment and my dogs look a lot like yours most of the time!


----------



## jessj (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful pics! I love the one with the soccer ball...gorgeous!


----------



## Wings (Dec 17, 2012)

She's looking good! Herd life must agree with her


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone





Yes herdlife definitely does suit her, every time i check on her she is standing with her dad lol i think she'll porbably wean herself when the time comes haha Amigo is definitely a character and he managed to pass it along to Koora lol

Koora is quite the show pony, she is always running around with her neck arched its soo cute


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 18, 2012)

So i was going through my pictures from the other day and found some more i just had to share





Amigos lovely smile




Amigo and Koora





Wrestling




Mother, daughter and father


----------



## countrymini (Dec 18, 2012)

So glad you decided you HAD to share. They are the best photos, you have a very cute herd.


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks



I have another photo but you will all have to wait, but i think you will enjoy it lol


----------



## countrymini (Dec 18, 2012)

Great, there's another 'Bree' on the forum.


----------



## lexischase (Dec 18, 2012)

Such wonderful photos, they each tell a story! Amigo makes me smile


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 18, 2012)

So im not good at waiting and i just couldn't wait to share my last photo for a while (i promise) haha

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!




From: (left to right)(horses first) Dakota, Cooper, Amigo, Cocoa and Koora

(left to right)(dogs) Cleo, Jackie, Sasha and Tia

(and myself) Jade





(ps. Excuse the shoes haha)


----------



## countrymini (Dec 18, 2012)

Love it! Little Korra has better things to do apparently


----------



## Jade10 (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha yes she does and i figured if i forced a halter on her she probably would have been pyscho anyway lol


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 13, 2013)

I havnt posted in a few weeks but feels like forever lol and Koora is growing like theres no tomorrow, She is now almost as tall as her 4 year old half brother Dakota :0 haha as you can probably see in the photos she is such a show pony prancing around
















And heres a picture of her very evenly marked bottom, if you look closely you will see a palomino circle around her tail haha




and a group shot




It was raining and storming today (a nice change from the heat) so they are a bit mudddy and Koora decided to get it on her face, its a bit hard at the moment to see her palomino as shes losing her foal fluff.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2013)

She is absolutely stunning - what a beautiful little (or not so little!!) girl.





Thanks so much for the update - do keep the pictures coming.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 13, 2013)

Spunky little girl. Did you work out where she gets her height from? I thought mum and dad were smallish.


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 13, 2013)

I tend to think that the height comes from the dads side as he came from a person who just had all these mares and stallions running around together, they just left them in a paddock without any human interaction and would just through hay over every few days or so.

Even though amigo is little I think he might have a tall parent, because I know cocoas parents were little


----------



## lexischase (Jan 13, 2013)

I love how her personality just shines right through her photos! Reminds me so much of how Rue used to play, I love coming on here to see the bouncing baby photos! Big smiles


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 13, 2013)

pretty girl and pretty mares in the last picture


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 13, 2013)

She could get her height from a great grand parent. That is where diva got hers from on her dams side from norda's little skunk her great grandsire I think that was the sire. If not than great grand dam. I still have trouble reading which are the sire's and which the dam's.


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 13, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WONDERFUL PICTURES!! She's quite something -- and very much a prancer!! Love the way she arches her neck and takes her prancing steps!


Thankyou



she really is a prancer and loves to show off!



lexischase said:


> I love how her personality just shines right through her photos! Reminds me so much of how Rue used to play, I love coming on here to see the bouncing baby photos! Big smiles


I think if Koora and Rue ever had the chance to meet they would have been best friends and played all day



Same here i love seeing all the babies too!



eagles ring farm said:


> pretty girl and pretty mares in the last picture


Thankyou



However the two dark ones in the front and the chestnut in the back are all geldings lol (even though they do look like pregnant mares haha) they are on a diet as they are overweight but they have a bit of a grass belly lol



Rhondaalaska said:


> She could get her height from a great grand parent. That is where diva got hers from on her dams side from norda's little skunk her great grandsire I think that was the sire. If not than great grand dam. I still have trouble reading which are the sire's and which the dam's.


Yes i do think it comes from the grandparents or further, but i have no way of knowing lol


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 20, 2013)

I measured Koora today and I got 34" from the last hair (give or take half an inch) and she will only be 3 months old on the 28th of January :0 she's definitely not a little girl lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 20, 2013)

Goodness - she's not such a little baby any more. LOL!!


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 31, 2013)

Amigo wanted to show you all what happens when you have a white legged horse and it rains




And i found some other pictures to share



The first photo is of Amigo the day i got him (suprise birthday present) he was skin and bones and so scared of everyone.

And then a picture of him now








And lastly, Dakota 4 years old (Kooras half brother) and Koora who is nearly taller already. (She is standing slightly uphill from him in this photo)


----------



## countrymini (Jan 31, 2013)

Amigo is the cutest little man. No wonder he has cute babies!


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think i update too much but oh well, i couldn't help it because for once the horses were cleanish and it was a nice day



So heres my little herd

First up my big Koora (hehe) You can hardly see her palomino at the moment, im curious to see if it will get darker or stay the same when shes older. I didn't notice before but she actually has the Tobiano 'shield' on her chest, but its a very light palomino colour. (you can only just see it in the pics, it kind of looks like a shadow) As you can see she has a lovely spikey (curly too) mane haha






Then Koora and Amigo




Cooper


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 10, 2013)

yes she is quite big, so she will definitely stand out as she ages (not that she doesnt already haha)


----------



## countrymini (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous photos.


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought it was about time for an update since Koora is now almost 6 months old and is taller than both her parents!!









"What you looking at" haha




I thought this was cute because they were running in sync


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 16, 2013)

And also a few picture of the others

Dakota and Amigo were very naughty escaping from the top paddock (the grass is soo long because I can't let the horses in that paddock because our next door neighbours sheep and cattle broke our fences



)







And I thought these were cool with their reflections!


----------



## chandab (Apr 16, 2013)

Koora looks so grown up. All are very beautiful, great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thankyou



Yes shes growing way too fast


----------



## countrymini (Apr 16, 2013)

6mths has gone so fast! She's still a little (big) cutie. Love all your photos, and the boys do look like they know they're being naughty lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Wow, fantastic pics



they are very lucky minis. Thsi one is my favorite.

/monthly_04_2013/post-44574-0-29587300-1366165585_thumb.jpg


----------



## Wings (Apr 17, 2013)

Love those long grass shots!



Brilliant!

'Little' Koora seems to have picked up a height gene! Tall, gold and gorgeous



great combo!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

She may be tall, but she's just beautiful!!!!

Just LOVE the pictures of the boys too! and the reflections were very cool!!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 18, 2013)

countrymini said:


> 6mths has gone so fast! She's still a little (big) cutie. Love all your photos, and the boys do look like they know they're being naughty lol


Haha yes they definitely knew, as soon as they saw me coming to get them they quickly went and climbed back over the fence lol



Eagle said:


> Oh Wow, fantastic pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou



I try to spoil them as much as possible hehe



Wings said:


> Love those long grass shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she certainly has!! Shes the tallest and shes still growing, it looked quite funny watching them run through the grass sometimes they completely disappeared!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She may be tall, but she's just beautiful!!!!
> 
> Just LOVE the pictures of the boys too! and the reflections were very cool!!


Thankyou Diane





Im glad you all enjoyed my update


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh thank you for the updates - she's certainly growing into a very beautiful young lady and all your chips look fantastic!

Please keep the undates coming.


----------

